
Government by Algorithm: Artificial Intelligence in Federal Agencies [pdf] - snicker7
https://www-cdn.law.stanford.edu/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/ACUS-AI-Report.pdf
======
snicker7
Full title is "Government by Algorithm: Artificial Intelligence in Federal
Administrative Agencies". Had to omit a word due to HN character limits.

